# pousse-brouette



## yerberi

Bonjour,

Le héros hait les SDF, les exclus désespérés, les torture etc.



> [...] il se sentait comme une troupe parquée dans ses casernes alors que la guerre fait rage alentour. Enfin il repéra, quai de Jemmapes, au bord du canal Saint- Martin, un de ces poussebrouettes au manteau élimé, sac à la main rempli de saloperies, pieds nus, violacés et gonflés dans des chaussures sans lacets. (P. Bruckner, _Maison des anges_)



Est-ce qu'ici "poussebrouette" est une personne dépenaillée?

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Le terme n'est pas selon moi "officiel" mais créé par l'auteur. Je comprends ces collecteurs, souvent pauvres, parfois sans-logement, qui avec un chariot, passent dans les rues et ramassent divers objets pour des recycleries. Souvent appelés aussi _ferrailleurs_.


----------



## JClaudeK

"poussebrouette" est un mot inventé à partir de "pousser" et "brouette".
Certains SDF 'trimballent' leurs maigres possessions dans des caddies ou autres chariots , c'est sans doute ça que l'auteur veut exprimer.

Croisé avec #2


----------



## yerberi

Merci.


----------



## atcheque

JClaudeK said:


> Certains SDF 'trimballent' leurs maigres possessions dans des caddies ou autres chariots


Oui, tout simplement aussi


----------



## JClaudeK

Edit: Voici ce qu'on appelle des 'caddies'


----------



## nicduf

"_Nous avons trouvé cette exploitation de Beauce où mes parents sont devenus des valets de ferme, des pousse-brouette comme on dit " _extrait d'une nouvelle de Gérard Boutet (voir icLe monde de mathusa :: Le pousse-brouettei).
Dans la citation proposée par Yerberi, il s'agit bien sûr d'un SDF.Signe des temps, les SDF utilisent aujourd'hui plutôt des caddies  que des brouettes.
Edit :Le message de Jclaude  K est arrivé pendant que j'écrivais le mien.Les SDF utilisent le plus souvent celui de droite.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Nicduf said:
			
		

> Signe des temps, les SDF utilisent aujourd'hui plutôt des caddies que des brouettes.


... et naguère, les chiffonniers ou les clochards utilisaient volontiers des poussettes d'enfants recyclées.


----------



## ancenis

JClaudeK said:


> Certains SDF 'trimballent' leurs maigres possessions dans des caddies ou autres chariots


Oui, et en ce temps de Noël, qui ne se souvient de l’inénarrable Zézette et de son caddie ? 
https://lafrancemeconnue.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/pno.jpg


----------



## Nicomon

Je comprends aussi qu'il s'agit de SDF/clochards, mais en voyant le titre avant de lire le contexte, j'avais compris _pousse-brouette _comme dans l'exemple de nicduf ou les photos ci-jointes. _ 
_
Pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes, au Québec un _caddie_/_chariot de supermarché_ comme celui de Zézette ou de la photo de droite du post _6_ est un _panier d'épicerie._


> Au Québec, les désignations _Caddie_ et _caddy_, emprunts intégraux à l'anglais qui ne comblent aucune lacune lexicale en français, ne sont pas, comme en France, utilisées pour rendre ce concept.


 Source


----------



## ancenis

_Caddie _est d'ailleurs une antonomase (du nom d'une vieille entreprise française, _Les Ateliers Réunis Caddie_), comme un frigo (Frigidaire) ou un bic. C'est pourquoi je ne pense pas que la plupart des Français sachent que caddy/caddie est un mot d'origine anglaise.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> _
> _
> Pour ceux qui aiment les régionalismes, au Québec un _caddie_/_chariot de supermarché_ comme celui de Zézette ou de la photo de droite du post _6_ est un _panier d'épicerie._ Source



J'entends aussi _chariot_ chez nous. La page web que vous citez le confirme, mais en nuançant que _panier d'épicerie_ est plus usuel.


----------



## Nicomon

Voilà deux photos de « pousse-brouette » dans le sens SDF/clochard ou ferrailleur.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Par chez moi, on dit aussi chariotte. D'ailleurs, on dit aussi panière pour panier.


----------



## danielc

Lacuzon said:


> Par chez moi, on dit aussi chariotte.



C'est où, chez vous?


----------



## Lacuzon

En Franche-Comté.


----------



## danielc

Quel est le genre de _chariotte_ et _panière_ chez vous? Je suppose que c'est féminin.


----------



## Bezoard

ancenis said:


> _Caddie _est d'ailleurs une antonomase (du nom d'une vieille entreprise française, _Les Ateliers Réunis Caddie_), comme un frigo (Frigidaire) ou un bic. C'est pourquoi je ne pense pas que la plupart des Français sachent que caddy/caddie est un mot d'origine anglaise.


Pas sûr que ce soit une antonomase. "Caddie" était une marque déposée par les Ateliers Réunis (pour les chariots de supermarché) ,  qui l'a ensuite incorporée dans sa dénomination sociale. Les Ateliers Réunis ont souvent intenté des actions judiciaires contre ceux (généralement dans la presse) qui utilisaient "caddie" comme un nom commun au lieu de "chariot".
Incidemment, "caddie" vient du français "cadet".


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Quel est le genre de _chariotte_ et _panière_ chez vous? Je suppose que c'est féminin.


 panière (féminin) est dans le CNRTL.

Il se peut fort bien que je me trompe (si oui, Lacuzon me corrigera ) mais je crois que _chariotte_ est l'équivalent franc-comtois de _brouette_ ou_ charrette_. Féminin aussi, donc, et plus petit qu'un _chariot_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Oui, pardon, une panière bien sûr ! Pour chariotte, c'est bien une petite charrette (à la réflexion, je ne sais combien il y a de r dans chariotte, car je n'ai jamais vu ce mot écrit). Ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il s'agit bien du diminutif ot/otte qui est assez répandu dans ce coin de France. J'ai aussi entendu chairotte.

Le sens du mot semble passé de petite charette à traction animale à petite charette à propulsion humaine . Du recyclage en somme !

Edit : Pour ceux intéressés : Dictionnaire de patois comtois - www.cancoillotte.net, toute la Franche-Comté sur Internet


----------



## Nicomon

Lacuzon said:


> Du recyclage en somme !


    Merci pour cet ajout et pour le lien vers le dico, Lacuzon.


----------

